# HBO BAD: Matthysse vs Provodnikov and Crawford vs Dulorme RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

NO SPOILERS!!!

Do not discuss the Showtime fight in here. If you have something to say, please use the


Spoiler



rov


 tags.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Card starting soon? Could you PM me a way to watch?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Card on now.
Crawford and Dulorme should go 6 max before Crawford walks Dulorme into something big and puts him to sleep


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think Dulorme might give Crawford a few problems early

Is Matthysse vs Provodnikov first? it better be


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I think Dulorme might give Crawford a few problems early
> 
> Is Matthysse vs Provodnikov first? it better be


nope


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

tonights gonna be epic.

War Crawford
War Matthysse


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

What's this ninja wearing


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dulorme come on bro, cheesy ass gladiator halloween costume.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

WTF is Dulorme out???.......im still on Ismail Muwendo v Rolando Chinea round 7....am i on delay??


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

fight starting now


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

In on history being made tonight for biggest bloodbath ever


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford isn't that much smaller than Dulorme.
LOL no talk about Crawford beating up small guys as he follows Broner's footsteps


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Just noticed no Lampley tonight.
Just Max and Roy.
Already better for it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Speed!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dulorme won that round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Dulorme but Crawford is slowly turning it into his fight with the movement.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Crawford isn't that much smaller than Dulorme.
> LOL no talk about Crawford beating up small guys as he follows Broner's footsteps


Lol and he's bigger than Broner


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dulorme not looking bad. Just started watching


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dulorme throwing with bad intent


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 Dulorme

Crawford got his first round.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Win or lose, I like Crawford, but I don't see what everyone else see's.

He's overrated in my book


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Crawford is going to hammer the body in the next few rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

As soon as Crawford goes southpaw he will destroy Dulorme 

Anyone using the judgecardX app


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I can see Crawford getting dropped here


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Crawford turned it on a bit at the end of the round


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lets go Sweet-T!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 -2 Crawford stole the round at the end.
Dulorme is athletic and strong as hell, has no mind at all for boxing though.
I'm afraid Crawford is going to mentally get to him.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

My man tc clowning on the fool


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Terrance. :horse!!


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

link anyone?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Its like 2 cobras snappin at each other up in there


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

time for Crawford to step on the gas. i don't blame him for being cautious tho.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 2 Dulorme
Crawford trying to be too cute.
Looks like he didn't really have a plan to break down Dulorme.
I don't think the wait him out strategy is the best, he should be trying to get on the inside like Abregu did, IMHO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dulorme is up 3-2


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I always see Crawford struggle when hes orthodox then he switches and becomes way more active and normally stays southpaw til the end


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Crawford brought up his power.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Ooooooo! !!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crawford lands a big one too and drops him. and then he follows up and drops him again


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

It's ovah this puto can't continue


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KO 6 Crawford.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Excellent finisher.

Terence Crawford, I LOVE YOU


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its over.
That was a massacre.

Crawford vs. Broner would be the fight to see.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good finish by Crawford. He looked better towards the end... But I still have my questions


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dulorme's chin is ass. Good win by TC. I wonder if he'll have Pacquiao fight him after he gets his ass kicked on 2 weeks


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good finish but Dulorme has no chin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dulorme has a glass chin though, so I won't make too much out of this. I mean he got bombed out by Abregu who was smashed by that bum Sadaam Ali


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet T is the next best thing after Floyd. yeah i said it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Red bone top rank girl in the pink can get it.
She trying to get on camera hard as hell too.
I see you girl.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Sadly we don't get to see Danny sexy Garcia vs sweet T


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Brohoener don't want none


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

wow that was quick.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good performance by Crawford, you can out speed him and outland him in the early rounds but he'll read you and capitalize on your mistakes sooner or later.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dulorme has a glass chin though, so I won't make too much out of this. I mean he got bombed out by Abregu who was smashed by that bum Sadaam Ali


yeah Crawford is pretty good, but I haven't seen him do anything I wouldn't pick Broner to do.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford better hope Matthysse loses. I still think Matthysse knocks him out. Provodnikov will probably lose a very close one if they fight, though. Provodnikov just can't catch a break with the judges.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Sweet T is the next best thing after Floyd. yeah i said it.


Hell no.
I don't see an heir apparent yet.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dulorme has a glass chin though, so I won't make too much out of this. I mean he got bombed out by Abregu who was smashed by that bum Sadaam Ali


Yeah Dulorme's chin is terrible, Crawford was definitely adapting but the first right handed that landed with power from Crawford rocked Dulorme to his boots

He reminds if me of Sillakh so skillful but no chin


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet-T baaad muh fuggah :yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy knows alot about the game


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Crawford better hope Matthysse loses. I still think Matthysse knocks him out. Provodnikov will probably lose a very close one if they fight, though. Provodnikov just can't catch a break with the judges.


Lucas said he is going up to 147 last time I checked.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hell no.
> I don't see an heir apparent yet.


lol maybe. but damn hes good.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford knew that Dulorme was going to crack under his power the whole time, he gave away rounds just to set him up for the flurry at the end


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hell no.
> I don't see an heir apparent yet.


yeah I'm keeping a close on these young cats like Errol Spence and Erick Lubin, but I have to see them vs better comp. Spence is blowing through everybody right now except for one second of one fight vs Lartey


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Ay Dios Mio! Here it comes


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Crawford better hope Matthysse loses. I still think Matthysse knocks him out. Provodnikov will probably lose a very close one if they fight, though. Provodnikov just can't catch a break with the judges.


Agree, terrible style matchup for Crawford, he starts way too slow and can be hurt, Matthysse would put a beatdown on him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm keeping a close on these young cats like Errol Spence and Erick Lubin, but I have to see them vs better comp. Spence is blowing through everybody right now except for one second of one fight vs Lartey


Lartey gives me serious questions about Spence, but hey things could change and he could develop but I think at times he is a bit too passive.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

ahhhhh This is gonna be scary lol first 10 rows will get bloody!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Who will be the first to fight off the backfoot? Matthysse or Provo?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Who will be the first to fight off the backfoot? Matthysse or Provo?


Mathysse

But don't get it twisted, he still stops him via TKO 9.... Most likely Prov's face won't hold up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lartey gives me serious questions about Spence, but hey things could change and he could develop but I think at times he is a bit too passive.


he's learned a lot from that fight. His last fight was an example of it where he'll hurt a guy, but won't go crazy looking for the KO, but will still put them away. He also paces himself much better while throwing +70 punches a round. I don't want to crown him anything at this moment though. He looks better to me than Gary Russel Jr though at the same stage


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Who will be the first to fight off the backfoot? Matthysse or Provo?


Think Matthysse goes backwards first, dont think Matthysse's chin is nowhere near Ruslan's, think Matthysse needs to go back and walk Provodnikov into shots to win


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Who will be the first to fight off the backfoot? Matthysse or Provo?





BoxingGenius27 said:


> Mathysse
> 
> But don't get it twisted, he still stops him via TKO 9.... Most likely Prov's face won't hold up


I agree with that. Matthysse will probably start off boxing on the backfoot. His corner for some reason likes to tell him to box even though he's not great at it. It's part of the reason why he lost to Judah when he should have blown him away


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

wow, same weight now. Provodnikov really did put on some muscle in this training camp. He came in at like 148 lbs. against Bradley.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm keeping a close on these young cats like Errol Spence and Erick Lubin, but I have to see them vs better comp. Spence is blowing through everybody right now except for one second of one fight vs Lartey


What happen against Lartley?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Think Matthysse goes backwards first, dont think Matthysse's chin is nowhere near Ruslan's, think Matthysse needs to go back and walk Provodnikov into shots to win


but i don't think Ruslan has fought anyone with power close to his. Matthysse has. i think Matthysse will have him shook.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Both fighters 151 lbs tonight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with that. Matthysse will probably start off boxing on the backfoot. His corner for some reason likes to tell him to box even though he's not great at it. It's part of the reason why he lost to Judah when he should have blown him away


Yeah, back then he was a counter puncher now he looks for the KO when he needs to

Ruslan is there to be hit at no point does Matthysse need to go forward unless Ruslan is getting beatdown


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Who will be the first to fight off the backfoot? Matthysse or Provo?


Matthysse, he needs room to work.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> he's learned a lot from that fight. His last fight was an example of it where he'll hurt a guy, but won't go crazy looking for the KO, but will still put them away. He also paces himself much better while throwing +70 punches a round. I don't want to crown him anything at this moment though. He looks better to me than Gary Russel Jr though at the same stage


Last fight wasn't on the level or Lartey though. After the Lartey fight they pushed him back down a level to continue to develop.
I think the way that Vasquez beat Lartey compared to Spence is telling.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Provo coming for that soul


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> but i don't think Ruslan has fought anyone with power close to his. Matthysse has. i think Matthysse will have him shook.


Bradley and Herrera made Ruslan slow down when he tried to charge.
Both lighter punchers than Lucas.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What happen against Lartley?


Spence dominated Lartey for 8 rounds of the fight, but Spence was toward the end of round 6 had Lartey on the ropes and was a little too aggressive and got caught with a big right hook that had him on queer street where he had to hold on with like 20 seconds left in the round.

It was his first fight going past 5 rounds, so some of it was fatigue and just inexperience being too reckless


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthysse gonna party hard in the Russians ass.

Lucas KO5


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I'm shaking like crazy. Last time I was this shaky was, what, Lomachenko/Salido? Maybe another one earlier, but damn, I'm on edge. I love them both, but I think Provodnikov will pull it off.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Provo by KO.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

When i write their names in my scorecard i know its time

War Matthysse!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley and Herrera made Ruslan slow down when he tried to charge.
> Both lighter punchers than Lucas.


exactly


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah, back then he was a counter puncher now he looks for the KO when he needs to
> 
> Ruslan is there to be hit at no point does Matthysse need to go forward unless Ruslan is getting beatdown


yeah we'll see. I think Matthysse made a mistake against Molina boxing because it let Molina get full leverage on his right hand. That's the same punch that worries me vs Ruslan.

I also think Alvarado should have fought on the inside more vs Ruslan. He was getting hurt as much inside


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence dominated Lartey for 8 rounds of the fight, but Spence was toward the end of round 6 had Lartey on the ropes and was a little too aggressive and got caught with a big right hook that had him on queer street where he had to hold on with like 20 seconds left in the round.
> 
> It was his first fight going past 5 rounds, so some of it was fatigue and just inexperience being too reckless


Oh ok

I'm gonna check it out


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

lets go ruslan!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Last fight wasn't on the level or Lartey though. After the Lartey fight they pushed him back down a level to continue to develop.
> I think the way that Vasquez beat Lartey compared to Spence is telling.


I didn't see that fight  but I heard about it. We'll have to see then. I think Vargas and Ronald Cruz were decent, but both obviously weren't there to win


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

let's get it~!


WAR:ibutt


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Here we go:smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah we'll see. I think Matthysse made a mistake against Molina boxing because it let Molina get full leverage on his right hand. That's the same punch that worries me vs Ruslan.
> 
> I also think Alvarado should have fought on the inside more vs Ruslan. He was getting hurt as much inside


I agree with your Alvarado assessment and molina.
I think the ability Lucas has to box though is what will allow him to walk Ruslan into big shots though. I also beleive Lucas is the better in fighter, that said people say Ruslan is a hell of a sneak counter puncher and is relentless on the inside himself so its really a 70/30 Lucas fight in myopnion.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

why is the ref talking spanish to ruslan?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Victorious warriors win first and then go to war, while defeated warriors go to war first and then seek to win.
Sun Tzu


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ruslan is already swelling


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Awww shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ruslan is making Matthysse look like a master boxer


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lucas looking sharp early.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, wasn't expecting Matthysse to start off so fast. He came out moving fast as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucas is weary to exchange. That is weird.
Ruslan is afraid to bang the body.
Lots of nerves by both guys.

1 - 0 Lucas


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Mathysse.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lucas R1


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wish Smoger was the ref


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Provodnikov's chin is legit


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

provo and the ice already after three minutes


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

1-0 argentina


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good first round for Matthysse, outboxing and outsmarting Ruslan.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

provos cut


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

1-Nil for Matthysse. Provodnikov is looking lost, and he's swelling and cut already. Wow, Matthysse is really putting a beating on Provodnikov right now.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

ruslan is done already

face is falling apart


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lucas too fast.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Lucas is looking the best i've seen him look in years.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mathysse looking good early


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Provodnikov's chin is crazy good. He's taking some nasty ass shots. Matthysse looking really good, though. Oh, Matthysse took a nasty one! Cmon' Provodnikov!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Provo came back strong that second round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provodnikov finding his range!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My God


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

nasty cut


2-0 matty


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

did Ruslan steal that round?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

rip Ruslan's face

Its warming up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan rocked Lucas a bit.
I don't think Lucas trusts his chin anymore.
He is down right afraid to engage with him like he did Molina.
I see what he is doing he tries to fire from the outside tie him up or turn him so Ruslan can't get set, it looks like he is tiring though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provodnikov's power is legit too, though. Fuck, he's taking a nasty beating to get his hits off, though.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

not only is Matthysse more powerful, but just a better boxer in every way.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Nasty cut frum headbut


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Target practice for Lucas, Ruslan needs to punch with him or he got get picked apart!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Provo has an iron chin. 

20-18 Lucas.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

horrible

the cut was caused by a head but

should be a n/c


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

quincy k said:


> horrible
> 
> the cut was caused by a head but
> 
> should be a n/c


:sad5

ruslan is gonna lose, deal with it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse needs to back him up


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol this shit is like Alien vs Predator; Freddy vs Jason


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> :sad5
> 
> ruslan is gonna lose, deal with it


i bet on mattysse


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Michael Myers vs Leatherface


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse putting a beating on. Both fights going how I saw it pretty much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The way Lucas is fighting if this goes over 6 I'm scared he will fade like he used to do.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ruslan better hope Lucas run out of gas soon.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Provo is closing the distance and landing with more regularity. It's obvious he can stand up to Matthysse's power I don't think the reverse is true.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Mathysse.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Did they really need to show Pac's new song?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mathysse almost got dropped


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Provodnikov is shaking Matthysse every punch.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucas is wobbled


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lucas is starting to get touched.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ruslan landing now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provodnikov is a fucking MONSTER!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucas just not taking Ruslan's punches well..
This looks similar to the Lucas vs Maidana ams fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh shit

provo comin on strong as shit


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ruslan R4


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Matthysse got shook bad


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HEHREE HE COMES~~~~~~

Damn, Provodnikvo is rocking Matthysse every shot.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn sucks that Provo got that cut so early.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck me this is some action.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 Mathysse. Lucas gonna get knocked down soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

aw shit, I don't know if Matthysse can out muscle Ruslan. The uppercut and hook to the body will deliver him


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

2-2

matthysse fighting on the inside and got beat up


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucas corner telling him to box

He's fucked if he does


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucas better go down to 140, doesn't have the same crippling power at 147 that he had at 140.
On top of that it seems he can't take power well at this weight either, which is surprising to me.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

That's what you need to do Ruslan, stay on his ass and punch with him, don't give him room!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cmon' Provodnikov! Dude, keep rocking Matthysse like that. You'll win, man. Shit, Matthysse can't take Provodnikov's power, but Provodnikov can eat Matthysse's shots like candy it seems.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Why is Lucas standing still? He should move around.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Provo using good head movement


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthysse looking like a deer in the headlights.This is not goood for him.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

ahhhh i don't have HBO and I'm at work I feel like an old timer listening to the fights on the radio when i'm reading the RBR on here lol fuck this fight sounds epic


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lucas should have studied more film on Provo. Ruslan doesn't get gurt to the head, but he can be hurt by body shots.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

48-47 Lucas.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I always remembered Ruslan being better on the inside than he is tonight.
Am I confused.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Provodnikov just won the last 3 rounds (sorry said 4). Matthysse easily won the first two, though. Forgive me if I'm wrong, though. I'm still lagging here, but this is a fun ass fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse can't be at the end of Ruslan's overhand right. Either be all the way in or all of the way out.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Provo got some nice bobbing and weaving going


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

all equal now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, sucks that Provodnikov got such a nasty ass cut.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

TELL ME WHATS HAPPENING!!!
:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> TELL ME WHATS HAPPENING!!!
> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


Matthysse head-hunting too much. Getting backed up to the ropes by Provodnikov. Provodnikov throwing the more variety of punches. Matthysse keeping off Provodnikov on the ropes, though.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Put your hands up Ruslan.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

provos going to get stopped


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucas coming on strong... First time I've seen Provo take steps back all fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful combos by Lucas.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provodnikov backing up now. Oh, Matthysse took a nasty overhand. He looks like he's shaky now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

RUslan got his ass whooped that round


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Provo is insane lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is starting to look like Marquez vs Katsidis


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What a fight!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthysse round that last one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess Lucas was pacing himself.
Ruslan's corner gonna need to give him 2 more rounds, if it doesn't change throw the towl in and try again.
He simply is not fighting on the inside.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Matthysse fucking schooling and beating up Ruslan in that round. I always thought Ruslan was overrated for A) Losing to a bradley who fought like a spaz and B) Beating up a meth head.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I worry about Provo's health. He's taking too many hard shots.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 6 was crazy :lol:


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Ruslan headhunting too much. Rooting for him but at this rate hell get stopped late.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I always remembered Ruslan being better on the inside than he is tonight.
> Am I confused.


He's coming up a little short on his hooks


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

They should start thinking soon about about saving Ruslan.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, Provodnikov took some brutal punishment that last round.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Matthysse head-hunting too much. Getting backed up to the ropes by Provodnikov. Provodnikov throwing the more variety of punches. Matthysse keeping off Provodnikov on the ropes, though.


Thanks! I'm nervous and i'm not even watching this live


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

58-56 Mathysse.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

theyre going to stop this fight


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is provo really taking that much punishment? I mean for Provo standards


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lucas is tiring a bit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't provo's face worse against Bradley?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> Is provo really taking that much punishment? I mean for Provo standards


hes eaten over 200 punches and it only the seventh round


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Besides the cut how has Ruslan looked?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan not willing to do what it takes to win this fight.
I remember he used to let those hands go on the inside to the body, he jumps out on the inside with Lucas.
Just a bit of movement is his downfall.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Provo just needs to get off. He rocks Lucas to his core when he lands.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Provodnikov needs to turn this fight. He's looking lost again.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ruslan's face resemble a speedbag next to Lucas.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> hes eaten over 200 punches and it only the seventh round


Jesus christ, but he can hurt Lucas?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't provo's face worse against Bradley?


he didn't cut until the 9th or 10th round in that fight though


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Provodnikov's overhands are landing right on Matthysse's ear.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> Jesus christ, but he can hurt Lucas?


It looks like when he lands Matthysse gets very shaky. He's just not landing consistently enough.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse's jab is pretty hard


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse is tiring


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provdonikov round. Matthysse took a beating there, but Provodnikov needs to capitaliz.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> Jesus christ, but he can hurt Lucas?


the head but cut will in all likelihood affected the outcome of this fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Goodround for Provodnikov.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Provodnikov probably considers this running :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is one of Lucas' best performances.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucas looks terrible when Ruslan lands, but fortunately he is able to keep him off with the movement, but he doesn't look how he used to look and that is strange as hell to me.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ruslan's only chance is K.O.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> Jesus christ, but he can hurt Lucas?


the head but cut will in all likelihood affect the outcome of this fight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> Jesus christ, but he can hurt Lucas?


He has a few times


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provdoinikov coming back again, but he really needs to dig in there with Matthysse. Keep throwing those body shots.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Punches landed halfway through 9 
Matthysse 252 
Provodnikov 179


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 4 Lucas

Ruslan ebbing back.
Lucas I just don't know about him anymore, I don't think mentally he is where he was before he fought Danny.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lucas getting dumb. Ruslan probably steal that round in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Provodnikov right back in this fight. Might be a draw. I hope it's a draw. I don't want either to lose, but Provodnikov already defied the odds. After looking lost, he still keeps coming back.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Provo is getting sympathy rounds.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Provodnikov is able to hurt Matthysse with every punch. Matthysse is determined, though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Aside from one left hook, that round was all lucas. Lucas is dominating this, tbh. Don't really see many rounds for Ruslan.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Provodnikov might've stole it at the last. Rocked matthysse and landed some hard, clean punches.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

These rounds are damn close, I think Ruslan maybe edging these.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

5-5

lucas fading?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 5 even
Lucas is coasting too much but I don't know if it is by choice or just from the relentlessness of having to deal with the pressure from Ruslan.
That was a hard left hook that caught Lucas too.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Provo needs to get more desperate now. It's so obvious he hurts Lucas when he lands but he never follows up.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this aint a victory for Matthysse in my eyes if he doesn't drop or stop Provo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Provo is getting sympathy rounds.


yeah Matthysse is still outlanding him and it's not like he's outlanding him by landing range finding jabs


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good round for Ruslan, Matthysse slowed down.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Provodnikov right back in this fight. Might be a draw. I hope it's a draw. I don't want either to lose, but Provodnikov already defied the odds. After looking lost, he still keeps coming back.


:lol: wtf man, no chance.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ruslan needs to do something fast.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Aside from one left hook, that round was all lucas. Lucas is dominating this, tbh. Don't really see many rounds for Ruslan.


This 100%


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus, this is a fight! Fuck Pacquioa/Mayweather. This is the fight!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Never thought I'd hear boo's from this crowd for this fight :lol: Fucking pricks.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I would favor Crawford over both of these guys


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

He's hurt!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucsh! [email protected]#DE


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucas is hurt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LUCAS hurt badly


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

damn i kind of want provo to stop matthysse late


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lucas was BADLY hurt in that round though. Real bad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 5 Ruslan


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Call it a draw and let's do it again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wtf Matthysse atsch


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Another Ruslan round! Come on!!!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

ruslan winning now


just stood there in the 11th


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

107-102 mathysse. Not sure which fight lederman is watching.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> This 100%


People love to give Provo rounds for being beaten up.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha gotta love Ruslan, mofo is still in the fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

C'mon Provodnikov! This is the one I was expecting. He was bewileded by Matthysse starting too fast in the beginning, though. Damn, Provodnikov needs to step on it. I hope he stops Matthysse!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Provo is strong as shit


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

12th round KO would be epic for Ruslan


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh we can't find scissors.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthysse looks like he just wants to survive now.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on Provo!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provodnikov needs this round. What the fuck is he doing?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse won


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow. I'd love it if Ruslan edged that one!


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

what's going on?! BIG DRAMA SHOW


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 5 Ruslan
I don't understand why Lucas gave the last round away, that might have cost him a win and given him a draw at best or a Ruslan win at worse


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Matthysse kinda gave the round away.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Ugh that was frustrating Provo should've won that


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

hope they call it a draw so they can do it again. it can play out in so many different ways.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

You can maybe give Ruslan 4 rounds if you are generous. Matthysse won this one WIDE and if you disagree you simply cannot score fights. Seriously, what in gods name are some of you cunts smoking?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> People love to give Provo rounds for being beaten up.


Yea, Lucas put a beating on that face.

Also called it would be a decision win for Lucas, if he doesn't get the decision then I call bullshit :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Provodnikov is bad with the judges, really bad. I think Matthysse will probably get it. I want to rewatch without all the lag. Damn, they're saying the majority had it a draw.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

115-113 Matthysse

Will probably be a draw so a rematch


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Lucas won, but wouldn't call it a robbery if Provo won


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

9-3 Matthysse


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 7 - 5 Ruslan
> I don't understand why Lucas gave the last round away, that might have cost him a win and given him a draw at best or a Ruslan win at worse


his corner told him he was way ahead in the fight before the 10th round or 11th round so he stepped off the gas.

Think this and the Judah fight really stand out as to how bad his corner is


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse still out landed Ruslan in at least 7 rounds and with big shots as well. I'm not scoring sympathy rounds.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

I gave ruslan 3 rounds

117-111 mathysse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

114 - 114 Ackerman
Feldman and McKair 115 - 113 
MD 

Lucas Matthysse

Great fight lets get a rematch


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good decision, it's either a draw or Matthysse close.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Great fight, right guy got the nod. I'd like a rematch, I do think that Lucas is past prime and I think that Provodnikov is horribly overrated.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> hope they call it a draw so they can do it again. it can play out in so many different ways.


That's what I was hoping for


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Good decision. Close fight, but the early success Lucas had was enough for him to edge Ruslan out.

Great fight!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

im still shocked that even Matthysse couldn't drop Ruslan.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Total Punches Landed
LM: 327/1034 32%

RP: 201/755 27%

Power Punches Landed
LM: 194/409 47%

RP: 156/561 28%

Ruslan got beat up


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I say no rematch. Lucas needs to move forward now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight really underwhelming though, really thought we would get thurman - Guerro level fight but it didn't reach that. Hell crawford stole the show again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Great fight, right guy got the nod. I'd like a rematch, I do think that Lucas is past prime and I think that Provodnikov is horribly overrated.


I agree with everything


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

When two tigers fight, one is sure to be killed and the other is sure to be maimed 
-Gichin Funakoshi


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Matthysse still out landed Ruslan in at least 7 rounds and with big shots as well. I'm not scoring sympathy rounds.


Matthysse won that EASILY.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Ruslan's chin is so good it hurt Matthysse's hand.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

~Cellzki~ said:


> im still shocked that even Matthysse couldn't drop Ruslan.


After the first round I knew he woudnt drop him he landed bombs from round 1

Thought he would get a cut stoppage though


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

What the fuck were those scorecards about?

How the fuck can you score that fight by only 2 rounds? The draw scorecard is an absolute shocker. 

Hard fought but comfortable win for Lucas, put a beating on Ruslan. Cannot understand how anyone can have that close.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

was at work so missed crawford. did he look good?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Ruslan's chin is so good it hurt Matthysse's hand.


This, I actually secretly scored it 12-0 for Ruslan.
It obviously hurt Lucas his hand more than it hurt Ruslan, so it's like Ruslan did the punching.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> I say no rematch. Lucas needs to move forward now.


yeah I agree, let Ruslan fight Brandon Rios next. That fight would be even better because Rios is a bigass punching bag and he makes it a his goal to give an entertaining fight.

Matthysse isn't some side show, he's a real contender. Let him fight Crawford next


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Ruslans face is fucking hamburger


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> What the fuck were those scorecards about?
> 
> How the fuck can you score that fight by only 2 rounds? The draw scorecard is an absolute shocker.
> 
> Hard fought but comfortable win for Lucas, put a beating on Ruslan. Cannot understand how anyone can have that close.


Obviously because those punches hurt Lucas' hand more than it hurt Ruslan or something like that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

shaunster101 said:


> What the fuck were those scorecards about?
> 
> How the fuck can you score that fight by only 2 rounds? The draw scorecard is an absolute shocker.
> 
> Hard fought but comfortable win for Lucas, put a beating on Ruslan. Cannot understand how anyone can have that close.


For me Provodnikov stole 2 rounds just by landing big shots clean towards the end, Matthysse won and i couldnt have gave Ruslan any more rounds but he did win some, plus Matthysse took the last round off


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> What the fuck were those scorecards about?
> 
> How the fuck can you score that fight by only 2 rounds? The draw scorecard is an absolute shocker.
> 
> Hard fought but comfortable win for Lucas, put a beating on Ruslan. Cannot understand how anyone can have that close.


You probably stopped watching after round 8.

Next time, try finishing a fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Matthysse won that EASILY.


yeah Matthysse may have let off the gas some rounds, but he still outlanded him easily in them. He may not have dominated them like he did rounds 1-2 and 6, but he was winning them


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hometown cooking from Chavez. LOL
damn that was quick.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm seeing people act like Ruslan was robbed.

I suggest you learn how to score fights you spastics. Anything from 117-111 to 115-113 for Lucas is fine. Any more rounds to Provodnikov and you either A) Don't know how to score or B) Are biased as fuck


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> This, I actually secretly scored it 12-0 for Ruslan.
> It obviously hurt Lucas his hand more than it hurt Ruslan, so it's like Ruslan did the punching.


Chill, was just commenting on his chin, said nothing about scoring in that post.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Provo is a fuckin beast can't believe he took those punches


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chavez really too small and too light a puncher to compete above 160.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damnit Bama


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chavez really too small and too light a puncher to compete above 160.


He has the size, just lacks the talent or skill or dedication


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

TSOL said:


> was at work so missed crawford. did he look good?


started off slow then went into beast mode and got the stoppage. hes a great finisher.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> You probably stopped watching after round 8.
> 
> Next time, try finishing a fight.


Erm . . . what?

Was that supposed to be some kind of insult?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Chill, was just commenting on his chin, said nothing about scoring in that post.


I was just joking, wasn't meant in any way offensively towards you


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> started off slow then went into beast mode and got the stoppage. hes a great finisher.


Nice. I didn't expect a KO


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Some advice for anyone using streams in the future use Maxthon browser, its made for flash videos and games, plus it has a pop up player so you can make it to any size you want and keep it on top of other windows


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

TSOL said:


> Nice. I didn't expect a KO


Dulorme's chin is terrible, Crawford landed nice right hand leads throughout the fight but the first time he threw a right hand after the jab it hurt Dulorme so bad


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

May of put my vegas spending money on Lucas.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Fight really underwhelming though, really thought we would get thurman - Guerro level fight but it didn't reach that. Hell crawford stole the show again.


What? This was much better than Thurman-Guerrero. That fight literally had 2 good rounds in it. The rest was a pure slow domination.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Some advice for anyone using streams in the future use Maxthon browser, its made for flash videos and games, plus it has a pop up player so you can make it to any size you want and keep it on top of other windows


Interesting... Never heard of this browser.. Good looks on the info


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Some advice for anyone using streams in the future use Maxthon browser, its made for flash videos and games, plus it has a pop up player so you can make it to any size you want and keep it on top of other windows


Thanks for the info. A little too late with the information, but still, I needed this. Too much lag on my players. I'm going to rewatch the fight later on, though. Maybe I was mistaken with how close I thought it was. Seems a lot have Matthysse winning the fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Interesting... Never heard of this browser.. Good looks on the info


I always use it for a anything using flash player



Mexi-Box said:


> Thanks for the info. A little too late with the information, but still, I needed this. Too much lag on my players. I'm going to rewatch the fight later on, though. Maybe I was mistaken with how close I thought it was. Seems a lot have Matthysse winning the fight.


My bad only thought of it because I was using it for Fonfara vs Chavez

I had it 115-113 Matthysse, few rounds he coasted and Provodnikov landed some big shots to steal it, couldve seen it abit wider for Matthysse, because some of the rounds Provodnikov won were close but most of the ones Matthysse won he dominated


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Did people who favored Matthysse over Crawford still believe that after last night? 


I always thought Crawford had the tools that have historically given Lucas trouble and he seems to be on a noticeable decline. Me personally, I'd favor Crawford over him in like a 9-3 or 8-4 decision


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got around to watching and scoring Matthysse-Provodnikov.

How the hell is this even a disputed decision? Matthysse won 6 rounds clearly (1,2,6,7,8,9). Prov had 3 clear of his own (4,11,12). The other 3 rounds were close but I felt Matthysse definitely deserved them (though the 3rd was maybe a swing round). He was more, or at least as, effective as Prov but was the better fighter for the majority of those rounds and also landed the better shots in some. At absolute worst, it's a draw if you heavily favor Provodnikov, or _aggression_ for the sake of being agressive. Matthysse was the better/more effective boxer.

117-111 Lucas.

Anything 117-111 to 115-113 is good. 114-114 is bad, but not a complete travesty.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah Prov got 3 rounds IMO... I thought Gary Logan broken it down brilliantly, the point about gym wars made sense regarding not only carded fights shorting his career, but sparring to... I really rate Gary as pundit...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Did people who favored Matthysse over Crawford still believe that after last night?
> 
> I always thought Crawford had the tools that have historically given Lucas trouble and he seems to be on a noticeable decline. Me personally, I'd favor Crawford over him in like a 9-3 or 8-4 decision


crawfords punch resistance is completely untested at 140 whereas there is no question regarding mattyhsses

and lucas just threw 1000 punches against ruslan

wouldnt surprise me at all if this fight went the way of judah/tszyu


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

quincy k said:


> crawfords punch resistance is completely untested at 140 whereas there is no question regarding mattyhsses
> 
> and lucas just threw 1000 punches against ruslan
> 
> wouldnt surprise me at all if this fight went the way of judah/tszyu


Crawford looks to have incredible ring intelligence and Lucas looks to be on the decline.

I'm sure that Crawford will beat anyone currently at 140, the only question is whether it will be by KO or not.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Crawford looks to have incredible ring intelligence and Lucas looks to be on the decline.
> 
> I'm sure that Crawford will beat anyone currently at 140, the only question is whether it will be by KO or not.


trust me, you will go broke trying to time a fighter getting old over night.

you have holyfield that looked all but done against bowe and then one fight later is putting together what some might be considered one of his best performances ever against mike tyson


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"I want to say I'm sorry to all my fans! I lost tonight, and I felt like I could've won this fight. I almost had him, but the fight happened the way it happened. A lot of respect for Lucas, he was the better fighter tonight. *One more fight in my career when I did my doping test I had black urine*, the first one was against Tim Bradley.. I hope everybody saw what they expected from this fight.."


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bit hard seeing that side of boxing when you are a fan of the sport.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

quincy k said:


> trust me, you will go broke trying to time a fighter getting old over night.
> 
> you have holyfield that looked all but done against bowe and then one fight later is putting together what some might be considered one of his best performances ever against mike tyson


Holyfield is an anomaly, and I don't think Matthysse is going to get old overnight, I think he has been on a steady decline since he lost to Garcia and thus just doesn't have enough to beat Crawford, who is impressing the heck out of me in recent times.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Holyfield is an anomaly, and I don't think Matthysse is going to get old overnight, I think he has been on a steady decline since he lost to Garcia and thus just doesn't have enough to beat Crawford, who is impressing the heck out of me in recent times.


I strongly disagree with the notion that Lucas has been slowing down at all since the garcia fight. Nah man.

Hes been on fire since then. Looked great against molina and frankly beat the shit out of Ruslan.

Im confused how anybody could think Lucas is on any kind of decline. I mean did you see him using a very effective jab, throwing vicious combos, sticking provo with hard right crosses and uppercuts with either hand, using subtle but effective movement to offset ruslan's offense and yet you somehow think he's on the decline?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I strongly disagree with the notion that Lucas has been slowing down at all since the garcia fight. Nah man.
> 
> Hes been on fire since then. Looked great against molina and frankly beat the shit out of Ruslan.
> 
> Im confused how anybody could think Lucas is on any kind of decline. I mean did you see him using a very effective jab, throwing vicious combos, sticking provo with hard right crosses and uppercuts with either hand, using subtle but effective movement to offset ruslan's offense and yet you somehow think he's on the decline?


He got dropped against Molina and Molina looked like shit against Broner.

Anyway, I hope Crawford does fight Matthysse.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Holyfield is an anomaly, and I don't think Matthysse is going to get old overnight, I think he has been on a steady decline since he lost to Garcia and thus just doesn't have enough to beat Crawford, who is impressing the heck out of me in recent times.


if the crawford fight were to happen in december i would not factor the last two wars that lucas was in for deciding if he was declining and if he could beat crawford. and if i had to bet on the fight there is no way that i would back crawford as his punch resistance is completely unknown at 140. and he was momentarily hurt against 126 gamboa before he kod him

crawfords fight against dulomne is not something that i would put too much weight into as he was already kod by abregu and last seen throwing a pathetic 30 punches a round against b-level mayfield

matthyse just averaged 88 punches a round against a-level provo


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't think of another fighter, who could go 80 odd % of a fight without planting his feet, and still force his opponent to piss charcoal after.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> He got dropped against Molina and Molina looked like shit against Broner.
> 
> Anyway, I hope Crawford does fight Matthysse.


Flash KD and the second one shouldn't have even been one. Aside from that, Lucas beat the living shit out of him and pretty much ruined him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> He got dropped against Molina and Molina looked like shit against Broner.
> 
> Anyway, I hope Crawford does fight Matthysse.


Styles. Broner fought an ugly fight while matthysse went to war. Also Broner fought a molina that just got torn apart by molina.

Like zopolite said those knockdowns were nothing.


----------



## No Butter (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, that's a good argument. The fight was certainly a matter of perspective, however, the close scores were pretty fair. Had Provo been awarded a decision, then I think THAT would have constituted controversy.


----------

